

Did a deathbed confession reveal the location of Nazi gold train? - hap1o
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/poland/11830226/Nazi-gold-train-found-live.html

======
hap1o
This just like out of a movie or something. You always hear about rumors of
this kind of thing

